# The New Hyg Black Top Thread : Here the reviews



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi bros,

I propose you to post here all the reviews about the new black tops Hyg.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Why?


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

Dezw said:


> Why?


Why not ?


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Sh!t.

Used the green 200 kits last year and was impressed. Nothing from these at 10iu a day. Codes all check out etc


----------



## jamzee500 (Mar 27, 2014)

On 5IU ED, getting the normal numb hands and vivid dreams but getting itchy welts when injecting subQ, not getting the welts with the dr lins ones


----------



## Bob &amp; Weave (Apr 28, 2012)

Ive recently been using Black top HYGENE (100iu) and green tops (200iu) HYGENE, No sides at all, the only reason i have been continuing with is because consensus was they were the originals and the best, although i am beginning to doubt that...

I feel i had better results with .com.cn brown tops and .cn green tops...

I currently have vials of 10 iu brown tops from com.cn and 10 iu black tops from hygene and 8 iu vials from HYGENE, would be willing to send a vial of each to a reputable member who has had bloods done before for checking..

Anyone interested.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Bob & Weave said:


> Ive recently been using Black top HYGENE (100iu) and green tops (200iu) HYGENE, No sides at all, the only reason i have been continuing with is because consensus was they were the originals and the best, although i am beginning to doubt that...
> 
> I feel i had better results with .cn brown tops and .com.cn green tops...
> 
> ...


Totally the same mate. No sides or gains what so ever. 1st at 5iu and then at 10iu every day.

Have used before fore with good results so am very suspicious that something to do with that "shortage" has to do with this batch being bunk, lots if demand was there so was open to abuse.


----------



## arthemis (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi! any more experience with these blacks? Some people speak very well about Hygene, but i feel pain in the zone of injection next day...first time that i feel pain with HGH, previous i ran brown from com.cn and yellow from .cn and no problems. My black are verificated on Hygene official web :/

thanks


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

Any pictures of the Black Tops? Would be interested to check them out visually.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Will get some up in next 30mins


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## arthemis (Apr 19, 2014)

i have the same here, with the sticker and verification ok on Hygene official web! any blood test or experience? Im reading not very good commetn about them :/ Thanks!


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

arthemis said:


> i have the same here, with the sticker and verification ok on Hygene official web! any blood test or experience? Im reading not very good commetn about them :/ Thanks!


I have used decent gh before and got bad cts but big improvement in sleep, recovery and mood. Not getting anything from these to be totally honest. But no I haven't had a blood test


----------



## munster10 (Jan 26, 2009)

Anyone one with bloods on these please post up


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

I could do a lab test on them in case someone can ship them out (at least 2 vials), SDS-PAGE for free but no RP-HPLC. PM me if interested.


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

Genotropin for me lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Im using the black top hyge at the moment and its been great so far, will be my 4th week on Friday of taking 4iu pre bed every night bar about 3 nights where I missed jabs, I have tingly fingers and slight throbbing hands mainly at night and sometimes randomly during the day, im leaner too even with the exact same diet and training and gear use.

So all good for me.


----------



## arthemis (Apr 19, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Im using the black top hyge at the moment and its been great so far, will be my 4th week on Friday of taking 4iu pre bed every night bar about 3 nights where I missed jabs, I have tingly fingers and slight throbbing hands mainly at night and sometimes randomly during the day, im leaner too even with the exact same diet and training and gear use.
> 
> So all good for me.


thanks, are you using the black with sticker security code?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

arthemis said:


> thanks, are you using the black with sticker security code?


Yes mate.


----------



## arthemis (Apr 19, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Yes mate.


Thanks!


----------



## nba2005uk (Sep 5, 2009)

about to pick up 6 boxes today as I trust my source. Will post some updates here soon.


----------



## arthemis (Apr 19, 2014)

nba2005uk said:


> about to pick up 6 boxes today as I trust my source. Will post some updates here soon.


great!


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

Nobody posted any serum tests for this black top ... anyone?


----------



## Legend7 (Oct 30, 2013)

SvenPowerH said:


> Nobody posted any serum tests for this black top ... anyone?


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/235835-black-top-hyge-blood-serum-tests.html


----------



## arthemis (Apr 19, 2014)

SvenPowerH said:


> Nobody posted any serum tests for this black top ... anyone?


x2


----------

